# Anesthesia Coding for a delivery



## Amanda_Kentch (Sep 30, 2008)

I just want a second opinion on how to code a delivery of twins.  The first twin was born vaginal and the second twin was born c-section due to complications.  How would I could this as the anesthesiologist?  
651.00
59514
01967
01968?


----------



## tmfoster (Sep 30, 2008)

*anesthesia for delivery*

i am going to agree with the anesthesia codes used...however, i think i would need a bit more information from you in order to code the deliveries. if second child had to be born by c-section because of complications then you would need to code that delivery/pregnancy with a complication code (ie. shoulder dystocia, malposition, umbilical cord c/o.....) tammy


----------



## hgolfos (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree, in general, with the codes 01967 and 01968.  The only thing I would add is that the codes you use may depend on the carrier.  Many carriers have different requirements for labor turned c-section.  For instance, I code charges for several different states and each medicaid program has a different set of guidelines for this situation.  So, the best thing to do is to check with the carrier.


----------

